# Best birthday present ever! My little Bear



## Clair&Bear (Nov 24, 2011)

Hey guys,

I've been researching Havs for a while now, using this wonderful forum and I'm pleased to announce that my little baby has arrived! Her name is Bear and she's 9 weeks old. My mum bought her for me for my 30th birthday (I selected the breeder). She is bringing so much joy into my life and she is very smart! Already taking herself outside for pees, she's only had 2 accidents in the 4 days I've had her and that's because the door was closed! The breeder must have done a lot of potty training with her. I'm Australian and we don't have many Havs here so everyone keeps asking me what she is. It's hard to explain so I just tell them to Google it! Anyway, hope you enjoy the photos of my little Bear.

x Clair


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Clair, What an adorable face she has! and I love her name!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

What a sweet little pup! Her name certainly fits her! Welcome!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

You are right little Bear is the best birthday present! A baby Chocolate bear


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

Welcome! What a cute chocolate Bear!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome, to the forum. Just watch for kangaroos , they like to steal Havs and hide them in their pouches.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Congratulations! And Happy Birthday too! She is adorable.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

elcome Clair and Bear


----------



## inlovewithhav (Feb 18, 2011)

So adorable, congratulations on your baby she is precious. Make sure you take lots of pictures because they grow and change very fast just like our human babies.


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

Adorable! And happy birthday!


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

awww, very cute. Did you get her there, or have her shipped? Just curious, lol


----------



## Clair&Bear (Nov 24, 2011)

Ruthi said:


> awww, very cute. Did you get her there, or have her shipped? Just curious, lol


We have a few breeders here, not many in Sydney though so she was shipped from a breeder in Queensland. Only a 2 hour flight and she was fine afterwards! Bouncing around and very happy. She's such an outgoing little thing and so easy going, she plays with all my friends and loves big dogs! (all fully vaccinated of course). Socialising has been very easy as she's not scared of anything! She even loves car rides! Love her to bits


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

What a cutie how fun, mine is 8 months now, DO keep up with the photos as they grow so fast! ENJOY!!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Clair and Bear! :welcome: What an adorable little brown Bear. She does have the cutest little face! Fantastic that she is doing well on going potty!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Welcome to you both! Bear is asorable!


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

Aww. We call Baxter "Baxter Bear." So cute.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Oh she is ADORABLE!!! Perfect name for her too!! Congrats, and welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## Kirby (Mar 7, 2011)

She is just a darling! This brings back so many memories~~ Enjoy every minute with your new little one!


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

too cute. My next hav be a chocolate one


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I love this puppy! Congratulations and enjoy the fun to come.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Best birthday present ever! Welcome


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Welcome, Clair and Bear! Congratulations on your new baby! What a great birthday gift. She is darling and sounds like you are off to a great start with your girl!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

What a fantastic birthday present!It will be hard to top that!Bear is a beauty.


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

OMG!! your baby is SO SO SO SO CUTE!!!! congrats! and welcome to HF


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

Congratulations! Remember we love love love pictures. Enjoy your little brown bear.


----------



## Clair&Bear (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks everyone! 

Bear is growing by the second, can't believe it's only been a week!
Potty training is starting to get difficult as I had to go back to work and have family friends plus my mum looking after her. They aren't as diligent as I am and she's weeing inside a lot now but goes outside for poos. Maybe she can't hold it? Or is she confused because of all the different people training her? I can't really tell off my friends because they're doing me a favour by keeping her company. I only work 3 days a week so hopefully I can get her back on track for the 4 days I'm home.
Being a working furmummy is tough!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Our little furbabies can be notoriously difficult to potty train,but they are so worth it!With all the love they bring,anyway it is very early days yet,and as you say at the moment they can't hold it for very long,but once she gets use to a routine and all her different sitters I'm sure things will work out,it's great she has you at home most of the time.My little girl Nellie was a nightmare to house train,she was fine during the summer as the back door was open pretty much all the time,but then when the winter came she thought she could pretty much piddle where ever she pleased!But you get there in the end,although Nellie sometimes still does excitement wees when I come home!


----------



## Clair&Bear (Nov 24, 2011)

Haha excitement wees! That's what Bear does when I come home!

Yeah, it's Summer here in Aus so I have the door open all the time, hopefully by the time Winter comes around, she'll know to ask to be let out! I'm trying out bell training so we'll see how that goes. Wish I could get a doggy door but my landlord says no.

It's funny how all of our Havs are so similar. They are such lovely little things aren't they


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Congratulations! You have a precious baby there! She is adorable.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Clair&Bear said:


> Haha excitement wees! That's what Bear does when I come home!
> 
> Yeah, it's Summer here in Aus so I have the door open all the time, hopefully by the time Winter comes around, she'll know to ask to be let out! I'm trying out bell training so we'll see how that goes. Wish I could get a doggy door but my landlord says no.
> 
> It's funny how all of our Havs are so similar. They are such lovely little things aren't they


I already told you how adorable Bear is, so I will *try* not to repeat myself too much lol. Can I just say that it is winter here in the US and, I am jealous that you are having summer??!!! It's not even that cold here right now, but, I am tired of the cold...

lol 

Bear *IS* just too adorable, please keep posting photos of her!!!


----------



## Clair&Bear (Nov 24, 2011)

More photos of the Bear! :clap2:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

That Bear is a special little guy! He is absolutely the cutest chocolate bear I have ever seen.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

She is adorable! So photogenic!


----------



## charley_brown (Mar 6, 2011)

TOO CUTE!


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

Clair, Bear is just too sweet. What a knowing, intelligent look she has. 

Welcome!

Keeper's Mom


----------



## Clair&Bear (Nov 24, 2011)

It's funny you should say that, her trainer at puppy school said the same thing last night. She looks like she is really listening to me when I talk to her. Don't know if that makes sense! She looks me right in the eye, even when I'm holding a treat! Well most of the time anyway haha

Thanks for the kind words everyone xx


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Bear is so adorable. Have lots of fun with her.


----------

